# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продаю б/у телевизор Samsung  +  DVD-проигрыватель в подарок

## nice777

Телевизор Samsung CS21A730EZ в отличном состоянии (эксплуатировался мало), пульт есть + в подарок DVD-проигрыватель Samsung. Стоимость комплекта 1400 грн.  Находится в Приморском районе на 6й станции Большого Фонтана.  тел : 0671243482

Техн. хар-ки телевизора Samsung CS21A730EZ:

Размер экрана, дюйм 21"
Соотношение сторон 4:03
Система подавления шумов
Усилитель слабого сигнала (LNA)
Выбор цветового тона Тип (SlimFit/Flat) Ultra SlimFit
Аудио: Объемный звук Turbo+
Выходная мощность RMS 10 Вт + 10 Вт
Поддержка стандартов стереозвука A2 / Nicam
Входы и выходы (боковая панель):
Наушники 1
Композитный 1
Входы и выходы (задняя панель):
SCART 2
Часы и таймер
Мелодия при включении/выключении
Телетекст 10 страниц
Система: NTSC 3.58
Развертка PAL 50 Гц / NTSC 60 Гц
Входной сигнал 480i (NTSC) / 576i (PAL) NTSC 4.43, VIT
PAL-B/G, D/K, I, I/I SECAM-B/G, D/K
Размер телевизора (ШхВхГ) 585 x 466 x 329 мм
Масса нетто 22 кг
Пульт ДУ TM85 .

----------

